# Dash lights-only a few working



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

I had replaced fuses, and have new bulbs.
The only instrument panel lights working 
are the one behind the heater switches, the battery,
and one that lights up the right side of the speedo,
and the left side of the tach.
I have a volt meter, but I'm not sure which setting
to use.
Any suggestions would be appreciated,
don't worry if it/they seem too simple.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Use the DC setting which is usually indicated by a solid line and a dotted line above or below it (at least on a Fluke), to determine the presence of voltage. Use the Ohm (resistance) setting for continuity.


----------

